# Porthos update No 2



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

He's now, 15 months old, and well over 6kg lol

he's still playfull and sleep in daft positions










He still like to curl up next to us to snooze










but he's def a handsome boy


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww he lovely


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what a handsome boy...xx_


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

He's lovely. So cute in that first pic


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He's a big, handsome, cuddly looking boy :yesnod: :001_wub:


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

He's stunning and huge


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

hehe, yeahs hes pretty big, over 6kg


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Tidgy said:


> hehe, yeahs hes pretty big, over 6kg


Hehe my white cat in my sig is 8.4kg


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

he's very big for his age and very very handsome


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_tt1: 

he looks so much like my old Garfield :001_wub: I wonder if he has come back, does Porthos break into the fridge or chase dogs  :lol:


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_tt1:
> 
> he looks so much like my old Garfield :001_wub: I wonder if he has come back, does Porthos break into the fridge or chase dogs  :lol:


tbh anything shut he wants in, doesn't matter if hes just come out of it, shut door = mystery to him lol

not come across dogs yet cos hes an indoor cat


----------

